# Red Sea Fishing



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Angelsports


*Vorwort*


Ich war wieder eine Woche zum Fischen und entspannen am Roten Meer in Ägypten. Im Vorfeld versprach ich Ihr schon diesmal mehr Urlaub zu machen. Heisst weniger fischen.
Eine ganztages Ausfahrt mit dem Boot war fest geplant aber mit der Voraussetzung das Frau mitfährt. Leider ist Seekrank und so hab ich das Ihr zu liebe nicht gemacht. Schade. Aber kein Ding. Unglücklich war ich nicht. Wir fliegen in 9 Wochen wieder und dann mach ich das:m

*Bericht*

Angekommen am Vormittag emfing uns wahre Wärme. Es hatte 30 Grad und kaum Wind. Herrlich. Allerdings auch null Welle wie ich im Hotel gleich merkte. Die Schnorchler freuts, mich natürlich nicht
Dunkel wirds um 18 Uhr. Um 17:30 Uhr Frau wollte duschen und sich richten bin ich dann das erste Mal los um paar Würfe zu machen. Es war leider Ebbe und null Welle, dazu schon richtig duselig dunkel. Erstmal meinen Blinker montiert. Davor 0.50 Fluro um die 4 Meter. Hauptschnur diesmal 0.20 Balzer IronLine in 0.20 geflochten in gelb. 20 Würfe passierte nix. Da absolut Ententeich ist und fast dunkel hab ich dann meinen guten Popper montiert. 13cm in silber grau. Der fängt das weiss ich.
3. Wurf plob plob. Wasserspritzer.. Ich seh Rücken und Flosse:vik: Giant Travelly in large. Weiss nicht. 5-15 KG.. Bremse singt natürlich und Gt gibt Gas... Ich halte 10 Sekunden dagegen und er saust runter... Schnur natürlich durch.. 
#q#q
Mein guter Popper weg.. schrei den halben Strand zusammen.|kopfkrat. Mit dem Popper fing ich in Spanien im Herbst erst den guten Bluefish. Manche erinnern sich.. Widerhaken sind da komplett weg.. Ich hoffe der Fisch bekommt ihn los. 

Ich beschreibe die nächsten zwei Tage kurz. Stehe jeden morgen um 5 Uhr auf und gehe ans Riff.. Morgens Ebbe null Welle. Paar Hornis steigen ein aber nix bleibt wirklich hängen.
Abends das gleiche.. Ebbe#q#q
Mittags mal mit Frau zusammen an der Lagune gewesen. Die fängt gleich nen Barra der Ihr aber den Gummifisch zerteilt und abhaut.

Dann war es mir irgendwie zu blöd und ich verzichte auf die Spinnfischerei am Riff bei Ebbe. Zum Teil auch zu gefährlich. Im 10cm tiefen Wasser auf dem Weg zur Riffkante tummeln sich die Rotfeuerfische die jagen. Manchmal in rauen Mengen

Da ich fürs Boot fischen ca. 2 Kilo Sardinen mitgebracht habe beschliessen wir an der Lagune bissl Ballon und Grundangeln zu gehen. Das fischen mit dem Ballon klappt aber irgendwie nicht und so schmeiss ich einfach 2 Fische auf den Grund. An dem Tag hat viel Wind. Ich brauch 130 Gramm Blei damit die Schnur gespannt ist. Auf der Seite von der Lagune ist nur Sand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







​

​


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

So sah das aus. Bild ist vom nächsten Tag also nicht wundern |supergri
Ruten stehen in Plastikflaschen die verbuddelt sind.






Dann gabs als ich pinkeln war einen Biss der aber nicht hängen blieb. Nächste Sardine dran und an der gleichen Stelle abgelegt. Es dauert nicht lang... Rute krumm. Sehr sogar:m
Der Fisch nahm gut Schnur und kämpfte hart. Als er an Land war, war ich erstaunt. Dachte irgendwie der müsste grösse sein. Sehr kraftvoll der Bursche. 50cm. Der ging mit und wurde von Freunden gegessen|supergri


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Wir gingen dann später als nichts mehr passierte. Ich wusste aber was wir am nächsten Tag machen#6 

Eben Tags drauf wieder das Gleiche Spiel. Ab an Lagune. Gut anfüttern und raus die Ruten.






Frau wacht über die Ruten und ich sitz mit Lagunenbesitzer Saed da und wir fischen beide mit Handleine auf Kleinzeug zum Essen für ihn.






Keine 10 Minuten später Frau schreit und hebt die Rute.. Die ist so krumm das sie fast schon das Wasser berührt. Ich heb sie raus und merke schnell das ist nix aber wirklich nix kleines.
Bremse schreit. Und wie:vik::vik::vik:
Saed rennt zu mir und sagt ich soll den Fisch ziehen lassen. Er kennt sich mit Rollen nicht aus und weis nicht das der Fisch Schnur nimmt. Und der nimmt gewaltig Schnur.. Der Kampf beginnt.. kann den Kollege lange Zeit nicht stoppen. Die Bremse der Shimano Soccoro 5000 SW ist nicht für Forellen gemacht... die ist mittlerweile zu. Fisch zieht ab dann nix mehr.. merke dann okay das ist ein Rochen und nicht in mini. Es geht 25-30 Minuten so.. abziehen liegenbleiben.. abziehen liegenbleiben.. Die ganze Zeite alles auf Hochspannung.


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Nach Endlosen Minuten gibt er dann auf.. er kann nicht mehr. Und Jungs!!! Ich auch nicht mehr|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Als das Ding ans Ufer kommt sagt ich nur "OH MY GOD"
Stechrochen. Durchmesser seitlich 109cm. Gewicht unbekannt. 
Wir müssen ihn aber zu zweit umdrehen um den Haken zu lösen.
Das war nicht ungefährlich. Er peitschte wie wild.


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Danch leg ich mich erstmal hin auf die Liege und erhole mich. Dazu ein Bier bei 35 Grad und purem Sonnenschein.. Einfach Herrlich.
Versuche es später noch an zwei Stellen.. Leider ohne Erfolg. Egal bin eh kaputt|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Auf Rückweg schlenz ich dann noch nen anderen Rochen. |uhoh:





Der Rück und Hinweg ist immer lang.. Taxis laufen aber immer rum:m


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Spinnfischen am Riff immernoch keine Option..Morgens total Ebbe sowie Abends.. Mittags kann man es sich echt sparen.
Sehe beim Schnorcheln aber jede Menge Räuber.. allerdings in Tiefen die vom Ufer nicht erreichbar sind. Auch Travellys begegnen mir in verdammt geiler Grösse.
Leider keine Bilder. 

An einer Stelle am Riff liegt seit 30 Jahren ein Schiff. Da wollte ich schon immermal hin. Kollegen gepackt und hin...bäh natürlich Ebbe. Fischen von dort keine Option.. Aber sehr interessant solange man keine Angst vor Vogelkot hat






Bierchen auf dem Kutter geht aber immer:m


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Angeltechnisch ging dann nix mehr.. Wetter war zu schön. Tags um die 36 Grad und Sonne pur.

Leider ging mir auch die Digicam kaputt und so hab ich von schönen Sachen keine Bilder mehr

Versuche aber noch paar Bilder zu machen von den Videos.

Da will man nicht drauftreten|bigeyes






Die fand ich eines Tage.. ziemlich dick und mega entspannt.. konnte man von Hand füttern mit Sardinen|kopfkrat


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

*Abschluss*

Urlaub top. Fischen flopp.

Die Ebbe morgens und abend machte mir wirklich nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Das war in 6 Urlauben dort anderst.

Der fehlende Bootstrip fehlte auch. Egal.. The Story goes on!!

Mein Lieblingsbild ausm Urlaub!!!






Reiche die Tage noch paar Sachen nach.

Danke fürs Lesen..

Eurer Wüstenfischer Krallblei​


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Wollte grad mal gucken ob ich nen ein Video zusammen bekomm.

Speicherkarte geht nicht mehr.. Alle Videos vom Urlaub weg..alle#q#q#q#q


----------



## Snakesfreak (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Schöner Bericht auch wenn es nicht so viele Fische am Haken gab!


----------



## W-Lahn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Petri zu dem kapitalen Rochen!


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Lese deine Berichte immer sehr gerne und mit tollen Fotos.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Na endlich mal Fischbilder. Schade mit dem GT. Glückwunsch zum Rochen.
Ja irgendwie haben wir es alle nicht einfach 

Gruß Kay#6


----------



## pennfanatic (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Schöner Bericht!
Schade wegen der defekten Speicherkarte.
hat sich ja nicht geändert zu früher.
Damals waren die filme defekt durch das röntgen am Flughafen oder falsche Belichtung, heute geben die Speicherkarten ihren Geist auf.
Ist nichts mehr damit zu machen?
Gibt es bei euch e entuell elektronikspezialisten, die etwas retten können!


----------



## t-dieter26 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Hai Benny ,Sieht so aus als hättest du deinen Spaß gehabt und so schön sonnig und warm . :vik:  
Ich dachte du hättest einen Klodeckel mit den blauen Punkten gefangen.
Das sieht aber nach einer anderen Art aus ,oder?
Mutig ,mutig den ohne Hilfsmittel abzuhaken . |uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Huhu.
Danke Jungs!

Nix Klodeckel  Gullideckel|supergri

Ich hab den Schwanz gehalten und gesichert. Saskia und Saed umgedreht ubd abgehakt.


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Ahhh der nächste Trip in 9 Wochen ist in Gefahr|gr::c#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Mit den Fotos - einfach immer nur geil, Deine Berichte!!

Dafür DANKE!!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

0,50er Fluo auf GT, du bist lustig 

Sehr ärgerlich mit den Videos, aber am wichtigaten ist, dass du alles in deiner Birne abgespeichert hast! Kurzweiliger Bericht, toll geschrieben ! Aber Fischtechnisch topp ich dich locker


----------



## glavoc (9. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Grüß Gott Benni,
auch wenn ich in diesem Leben wohl nie nach Ägybten kommen werde und erst recht wohl nie dort unten jemals zum fischen komm, freue ich mich immer auf deine Reiseberichte! Ich mag deine Schreibe und deinen Humor.
Danke für Breicht, Foddos ond den scheena Rocha 
lg ond no viel Petri - bleib g`sond


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Danke


----------



## nostradamus (9. April 2017)

*AW: Red Sea Fishing*

Hi,

klasse ! Petri! Freue mich auf den nächsten Bericht! |wavey:

Mario


----------

